# FS: New 18mm NATOs. $10 each!



## WWII70

Brand new 18mm NATOs. These straps are SUPER soft and wear really nicely on the wrist. $10 each shipped. $9 each for two or more. 

A. Navy blue/red stripe seat belt NATO. SOLD!!

B. Grey waffle texture single pass seat belt NATO 

C. Dark blue suede single pass NATO. SOLD!!


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bumping up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Happy Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Saturday bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Sunday bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Friday evening bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Saturday bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Sunday night bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Friday morning bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Saturday bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Saturday night bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Sunday bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Thanksgiving bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Friday night bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Happy Saturday bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Sunday bump 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Bumpo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Holiday bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWII70

Two sold! Thanks WUS and buyer! 

Grey still available. Make an offer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

